# Little Bunny



## karona (Apr 4, 2007)

The guelph humae societ has what looks like afuzzy lop or a lion lop. She is very sweet. Their site ishttp://www.guelph-humane.on.caand go to adoptins on the bar and then adoption galery and then bunnysand she is there.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 5, 2007)

LIONLOP???:shock::shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 5, 2007)

Ohhh.... she looks like a fuzzy lop...


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

Adorable! Im going to move this to the rescue sectionif thats OK


----------



## karona (Apr 8, 2007)

She is still there.


----------

